# Is this a template?



## boomersgot3 (Jun 8, 2007)

Taken down


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 8, 2007)

I just looked at that website and those are very beautiful portraits.  I can only wish to that good someday.


----------



## JIP (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah nice images but it does look like some kind of gallery program.  It's a shame too I think it kind of takes away from the images really goes to show you how far a good website can take you.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jun 14, 2007)

What do you all suggest for a good website? Winklets are nice I think but sooo popular!!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jun 21, 2007)

I found out the last part is ran by ezphotosales. Are they anygood?


----------



## aa_williams2 (Jul 31, 2007)

So another user name candace...boy you never stop scamming do you??? You know my damn email, if you want to know about my website, or how sucessfull I'm becoming at photography, why don't you grow balls and ask me? You should just do away with yourself, the world would be a happier place. you sick bit*h, oh btw, thanks for the compliment in saying that my website is Great!!
Amanda
www.inyourworldportraits.com


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

If you spend 5 minutes you can learn HTML, get your own domain, and use jalbum to populate your galleries.

www.jalbum.net


----------



## Tonee Lawrence (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you kidding me?! Candace you should be ashamed! Between taking advantage of OpLove, Gina and Laurie and PUBLISHING THEIR pictures as YOURS in a newspaper!, Amanda and the COUNTLESS images you blatently stole from others... 

Boy I hope to God you all are watermarking the hell out of your images on here!


----------



## spyder (Aug 1, 2007)

totally lost in this conversation so sorry if this is out of context, just wanted to say teh pictures on the site are very nice. great captures


----------



## tonyao (Aug 1, 2007)

Candace's back at it again huh.... Everyone better watch their photos she really likes to claim them as hers.


----------



## aa_williams2 (Aug 1, 2007)

spyder said:


> totally lost in this conversation so sorry if this is out of context, just wanted to say teh pictures on the site are very nice. great captures


 

Thank you for the compliment. I'm about to get a flash website, this splash page was just until I could afford one. Thank you again though!
Amanda


----------



## aa_williams2 (Aug 1, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> I just looked at that website and those are very beautiful portraits. I can only wish to that good someday.


 

That's really sweet of you to say, thank you. The person that started this thread is very evil...please beware. If you want to know more, pm me, I can send you over some crazy information. Thanks again for the compliment !!
Amanda


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2007)

aa_williams2 said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I'm about to get a flash website, this splash page was just until I could afford one. Thank you again though!
> Amanda



I think having a flash intro is nice, but if the whole page relies on flash it might  exclude potential customers from the site.


----------



## aa_williams2 (Aug 1, 2007)

boomersgot3 said:


> I found out the last part is ran by ezphotosales. Are they anygood?


 

YES, to answer your question.....it's reeling me in A LOT  of money!!!


----------



## aa_williams2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I think having a flash intro is nice, but if the whole page relies on flash it might exclude potential customers from the site.


 


Well I'm hoping to get one a bit more organized. maybe a flash pallette


----------

